
Karma Widget - shawndumas
http://duckduckgo.com/karma.html
======
davidedicillo
Mmm I don't see penis size... J/K

Maybe because I don't really care about having the most followers or the most
karma points, we all know how to trick these games. Probably StackOverflow is
the only one that could somehow show someone's knowledge regarding a specific
topic.

~~~
shawndumas
I look at it this way; my company is looking for another web developer in the
south FL area (.net, c#, sql, html, css, javascript -- if anyone's looking).

I do a web search on every resume and if I got a result that showed you as a
HackerNews contributer (aka someone with a modicum of karma) that would get
you an instant interview.

~~~
davidedicillo
That makes absolute sense, but at that point i'd rather have a widget that
shows the latest 5 submissions or 5 comments. Just personal preference, I do
understand how some numbers could be use for "quick filtering."

~~~
duck
With this you are a click away from getting that information since the widget
links to your accounts and that allows the person to seek exactly what they
want to (like maybe the last 5 questions you answered on SO).

------
mootothemax
Great work, I really like it! I'd suggest two minor changes:

1) Get it loading the remote Javascript asynchronously (e.g.
[http://friendlybit.com/js/lazy-loading-asyncronous-
javascrip...](http://friendlybit.com/js/lazy-loading-asyncronous-javascript/))

2) Detect whether the page is hosted on http or https - you don't want to be
the cause of errors in IE :)

I'd love it if you could post some usage figures a month from now, e.g.
bandwidth costs and the power required to host widgets like this - it's
something I don't have a clue about.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Duly noted on both. This widget has actually been around for a long time
(launched over two years ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=391487>).

It doesn't require much resources. I cache the responses and so most stuff is
served via memcached directly from nginx.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Do you get the karma data by scraping pages, or by calling apis or a
combination?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Scraping.

------
dinedal
Edit: This issue has been resolved.

StackOverflow doesn't seem to work? I tried my username, as well as the only
number I could find with my account. What should I put in this box?

~~~
shawndumas
StackOverflow is not working for me either. Is it working for others?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Fixed!

~~~
dinedal
Still not working for me, if it's the number in the URL that leads to my user
profile on SO.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
There was a caching issue--please try again (clearing your cache); what is
your #?

~~~
dinedal
Success! It works now, thanks!

------
dholowiski
That is really cool, I've been looking for something like that.

------
dhruvbird
Linked doesn't seem to be working. I created the URL after I noticed that none
existed. Maybe the server has cached the negative entry.

------
dabent
I'd make one, but the results might be embarrasing.

Seriously, I need to set up a personal blog just so I can add stuff like this.

